# Bass and bream bugs, just learning.



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just started messing with fly tying. Been making some poppers and sliders out of wine corks, they seem to work pretty good, float well and pop. Going to bear lake in the morning to give a few their first test run. :thumbsup:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Those look great dude! They look like some serious bream candy.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That lil red and green fork tail would do wonders on crappie. They look great,let us know how they do...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

They look sweet! Should work very well. It is fun to catch on something you make yourself!!


----------

